# Grizzly Bandsaw



## Rileysdad (Jun 4, 2009)

I picked up a Grizzly GO530 and was wondering if there's a good reason to keep the lower blade guard on this saw. It has to be removed to adjust the lower guides and it is a pain to deal with.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't like the lower door on my band saw when comes to changing blades but I would *never*consider removing it .Its very dangerous to have and open band saw you can get clothing caught it in the wheels or blade or have a blade fly out at you if it slips of or breaks.


----------



## Rileysdad (Jun 4, 2009)

This isn't the lower door I'm talking about, it's the small blade guard around the lower guides. Held in place by two cap screws that need to be removed in order to adjust the lower guides, when I first removed them I lost one down the hole the blade runs through. I'm thinking this could be a greater hazard (at least to the saw) than the possibility anyone could touch the blade under the table.


----------

